# Crows are so smart?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

Will they manage to kill my pigeons? i saw 3 crows ganging up on my pigeons, their are so smart that they manage to work in groups to actually peck my pigeon in mid air. 

I was really amazed, one crow flew right infront of the pigeon ,and then the ones from behind landed on my pigeons back. The crows here are giants, their the same size as a hawk.

I have seen a seagal eat a pigeon, i live by the ocean, so would my pigeon be able to escape them if i train them regularly?


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Pigeons are way faster than crows generally, in level flight a pigeon is faster than a peregrine. Once the pigeon gets used to flying it should be a problem I would think.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

thats interesting. you pigeon...what kind is it?? if its a homer then it wont have any problem with the crow cause crow are too slow for a homing pigeon.

On the other hand, if you have like pouter or fantail then that is a different story because these other breeds are slow flyer and easy target for predator...crow and seagull are still pigeon's predator rarely...only if they can catch them..otherwise pigeon, seagull and crow are alliance supporting each other when theres a really threat such as a hawk is hunting.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, crows are overall better to have around than not- they are really good at chasing off hawks and also warning the pigeons when raptors are around. 

The seaguls and crows in your area sound very desperate. Australian crows are huge too, and my local flock of Torresian Crows have been feeding with pigeons for years , as they eat the same food. I've only once seen a crow kill a pigeon, and it was extremely ill and no longer flying. The juveniles will sometimes try to grab a pigeons tail or wing, but thats because the pigeons are very bold and go right up to crows and try to steal their food.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Crows are a Totally different kind of bird than Pigeons.
They eat meat. Their bills are very sharp.
If pigeons, and Crows are eating the same food, look closer. 
I don't believe that they are.
What you are possably seeing is a mob (group) of young crows looking for opportuinities (sp).
The Pigeons are just around also.
Crows will eat bread, so will Seagulls.
Adult Crows (a pair) will claim a territory, and live in it for years, raise young, and kick them out of the territory.
When there is a large kill, in the area (territory) the adult crows will be over run by large groups of young crows. young crows eventually find each other, and flock up for safty reasons.
I'm pretty sure that Ravens, and Crows are the same bird.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have never had any problems with my birds being mobbed by crows. But I have a lot of mockingbirds and bluejays that mob the crows and hawks. Feed the crows and they won't be hungry enough to attack your pigeons. But they'll annoy the heck out of the hawks. Crows and Ravens are not the same bird but they are in the same family. Corvids.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Feed the crows and they won't be hungry enough to attack your pigeons.


It will be a very expensive sport then, There are hundreds of crows that live or fly around my loft


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

ND Cooper said:


> Crows are a Totally different kind of bird than Pigeons.
> *They eat meat. Their bills are very sharp.
> If pigeons, and Crows are eating the same food, look closer.
> I don't believe that they are.*What you are possably seeing is a mob (group) of young crows looking for opportuinities (sp).
> ...


I disagree. Crows at my house love to eat my corn, oats, and wheat. Mstly the corn. Crows like to take oppertunitys. They will eat whatever is easy to eat/catch. That is why you see them on the side of the road eating dead animals.

Ravens are not the same as crows. Ravens are huge! about twice the size of a crow. They go in fields to eat mice. They also like to eat roadkill. If they are the same bird then why do they have seprate names. Ravens have a shorter beak. Longer tail allowing then to glide with ease. Ravens have longer, bigger wings.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

ND Cooper said:


> If pigeons, and Crows are eating the same food, look closer.
> I don't believe that they are.
> What you are possably seeing is a mob (group) of young crows looking for opportuinities (sp).


Our local crows eat fruit and vegetables (table scraps), and a very large portion of their diet is grain. They love meat (preferrably roasted chicken, lol), but are mostly insectivorous. I have pigeons around here because I originally fed the local flock of crows, and the pigeons eat the same food. I have been watching these huge crows and pigeons interact daily since 2008. Pigeons are not part of their normal diet- they do not have raptor talons or beaks so its difficult for them to open up a carcass. That's why they prefer road kill, when available. 

Crows and Ravens are noticably different birds. ravens are bigger, like the others said.

Crows do not mature until they are 4 years old, and an adult breeding pair will tolerate juveniles and their own babies in their territory up until this age.

Beautiful animals...they are great to have around pigeons for protection from raptors and just because they are smart, social and interesting.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I see crows in the cornfields in the fall and winter, picking up the dropped corn. They also eat meat, but I know they like corn and probably other grains as well.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

My dream since childhood has been to have a pet crow. Since this has not come to pass, the closest I have gotten has been to feed the crows when I visit my sister in Seattle because unfortunately in NYC we don't have many crows. They do feed with the pigeons and will eat whatever you offer them, but prefer the larger seeds and nuts - like corn and peanuts, because they don't peck like pigeons. (But they do prefer meat and cheese over everything else). I too, have seen them grabbing at the wings and tails of pigeons to chase them away, but I have also seen them grabbing at the tails of sleeping cats and even dogs! And it seemed to have nothing to do with food or territory - but simply play. I have seen single crows do it as well as groups of crows. I also once watched a crow fly over and drop something onto a lying dog. I naturally thought it was an accident, but when it happened two more times I knew it was no coincidence. They are highly intelligent and once their hunger is satisfied their minds turn to games.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)




----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Studies have shown that crows and ravens can recognize individual people and can remember their faces. Along with many other species they know who they can trust, who feeds them, and which ones to avoid. They know when people are carrying rifles, and will stay away, only to appear close by after the weapons are out of sight. Truly amazing birds. They also are very good thiefs, stealing any thing shiny, from tin foil to jewelry. If you ever find a crows nest, you may find all kinds of trinkets on the ground underneath.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Crows and Ravens (and Jays, also) are all Corvids....so in the same family, but not the same species. They are omnivores. Ravens are around 3' long from beak to tail. They are *big*, and very impressive.

Portland is The City Of Crows....they are everywhere. Within a 2-block radius of me there are probably near 70 of 'em.

In SF, I had a friendship with a lotta Ravens who lived in the park about 100 yds from my flat. They are fabulous beings ! A neighborhood woman and I took to feeding them hardboiled eggs, which they quite enjoyed. I could actually intentionally draw them to/near my building by playing pre-recorded Crow and Raven calls which I downloaded from the internet ! They were very curious and seemd to initially enjoy it, but then they'd get sorta irritated when they couldn't find the birds from whom the calls were coming !!!
For a while a pair would be waiting on top of the building across the street at the usual breakfast time. We would get w/i 3 feet of each other, sometimes sitting on the same wall outside my front stoop. A few times, as people walked by...they'd ask if the Raven belonged to me, because he wouldn't be jumpy or flee; he'd just sit there, next to me, and stare back at the people walking by !!! There were a few times when a person would actually step off the sidewalk, into the street, to avoid him (her) !

As others have noted, Corvids are incredibly intelligent; in the past couple of years there have been numerous studies done showing that they can actually problem solve and, given the opportunity, utilize and manipulate tools. I have no doubt of this, the ones I knew seemed hella bright !

And, I loved 'em because they always gave the redtails and other hawks absolute _hell_.

So, yes, they will orchestrate a 'gang up' from time to time. They'd do this to the hawks quite often. 

Now, on the flip side....while they are not birds of prey, but rather birds who take advantage of situations....and while they would rather not predate other animals (they often will await the predator making a kill then steal the corpse; they also steal the corpse out of a hawks' nests)...they DO also raid other birds' nests, including Pigeons and Jays. For the babies, under a certain age...or the eggs....
I cannot say, with Pigeon nests, this is a 'usual' situation or not; I know for sure that the Ravens knew very well where the Pigeons in my 'hood nested, and I even have seen them clearly see exactly where a nest of babies was located; but never did these particular ones raid a Pigeon nest. They just sorta coexisted. Oftentimes you'd see 'em standing side by side with Pigeons, and the Ferals would not flee.

Also, in instances where easier food is scarce, they _will_ attack an injured bird, and do it in a gang. I cannot remember who, but I believe it was a member in India here a few moths ago who rescued a string-injured Pigeon from a gang of Crows.

I believe, Pigeonfriends, what you were seeing is the Crows just messin' around with your boy. Not attempting to catch or kill him. 

All Corvidae love raising hell and bugging others ! I do not believe they would usually just go after a _*healthy*_ bird, particularly the size of a Pigeon. I would not be overly concerned about this. If you ever witness otherwise, I am sure many of us would be interested in knowing if an encounter ever turned lethal.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

When I lived in New York We had a pet crow his name was Pancho. My dad had Pigeons and chickens in Brooklyn believe it or not. Well getting back to the crow one of my dads friends found it where he worked it was a youngster could barely fly. My dad raised it feeding it wet dog food. He grew up to be an adult and mimic a rooster and even call my name my Dad had him for a few years and we moved to another house we kept him loose in the basement in our new house till we moved the rest of our belongings. Someone had left the basement door prop open and Pancho left never to be seen.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

I once saw 2 crows beating up on a full grown rabbit. Finally got away, but I'm sure it had quite a few bald spots with the way they were grabbing it and throwing it in the air. If there was any bird that I dislike, it's the Blue Jay. They are true bullies. They will take chicks from other birds' nests and feed them to their young. Also known for cleaning out bird feeders in record time when there's a flock (AKA "party") of them. I have watched 4 or 5 of them work as the guards by keeping other birds away from the feeder while the others grab mouthfuls of seed only to stash it in under the eaves of my house. And they don't go back to eat it!!! How do I know? We resided the house last year and found the seed. About 10 lbs worth! This is why I welcome the raptors to my yard and can't help but crack a smile when I discover a pile of Blue Jay feathers.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh, I love blue jays. They also stash away acorns, effectively planting oak trees. Not only are they gorgeous and smart, they are also one of those birds that will mob birds of prey, and that always gets a gold star in my book because I feed feral pigeons.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

ND Cooper said:


> I'm pretty sure that Ravens, and Crows are the same bird.


They're both corvids, but they are not the same species. 

"Raven" and "crow" actually describe several species within the corvids. Ravens being generally the larger group and crows the smaller. This can sometimes be a little mixed--similar to how some fruit pigeons are also known as fruit doves. Even smaller than the crows are the jackdaws. Some people use the word crow for all corvids similar to how some languages have only one word for pigeons and doves.

Much of the confusion in the scientific community between these two parts of the group is due to the fact that corvid evolution is not very clear in the fossil record.

Raven species:

Corvus albicollis – White-necked Raven
Corvus corax – Common Raven
Corvus coronoides – Australian Raven
Corvus crassirostris – Thick-billed Raven
Corvus cryptoleucus – Chihuahuan Raven
Corvus mellori – Little Raven
Corvus rhipidurus – Fan-tailed Raven
Corvus ruficollis – Brown-necked Raven
Corvus tasmanicus – Forest Raven
C. t. boreus – Relict Raven

Crow species:

Corvus hawaiiensis - Hawaiian Crow
Corvus splendens - House Crow
Corvus ossifragus - Fish Crow
Corvus corone - Carrion Crow
Corvus cornix - Hooded Crow
Corvus brachyrhynchos - American Crow (this one has four subspecies)


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

<trapping and mailing my local Blue Jays to nycpigeonlady>


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

..lol.. I tend to like bluejays too.. even if they do things that discust us.. Im not a vegan though so I guess I don't judge them for eating what they eat..would not like to sit back and watch though.. what do they call it .. the cycle of life.

The crows. they have never enterd my loft or botherd my pigeons.. I do leave pigeon eggs out for them on the potting bench and when I do, I call to them..and they call back, and they, or at least one knows there are eggs there..very smart. he/she brings his whole family and one is always the lookout while they share the eggs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I like bluejays too. They're so smart. Even robins will eat young babies of other birds. Most don't know that about them, and most people like robins.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Michy said:


> <trapping and mailing my local Blue Jays to nycpigeonlady>


LOL, I'll be waiting for them, Michy.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

nycpigeonlady said:


> Oh, I love blue jays. They also stash away acorns, effectively planting oak trees. Not only are they gorgeous and smart, they are also one of those birds that will mob birds of prey, and that always gets a gold star in my book because I feed feral pigeons.





Jay3 said:


> I like bluejays too. They're so smart. Even robins will eat young babies of other birds. Most don't know that about them, and most people like robins.


I like 'em too...granted, I believe everything Michy has witnessed, they are aggressive and pushy birds; they can be nasty, actually....moreso than a Raven or Crow, certainly. But I also like their cousins the Scrub Jays a lot. Charis and I just rescued a nest of 3 which were victims of a chopped-down tree last week. They are quite the cards !
Although they can be obnoxious...I would never wanna see harm come to a Corvid  I think they are really impressive birds. I can think of no bird I'd ever wanna see the victim of a hawk strike, actually...(with the exception of another hawk).

My daughter spent last semester studying abroad in Kenya and Tanzania, and she said these guys were all over the place:

http://www.warwicktarboton.co.za/images/BIRD jpgs/resized/550-White-neck-Raven-a.jpg


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Jaye said:


> I can think of no bird I'd ever wanna see the victim of a hawk strike, actually...(with the exception of another hawk).


I feel the same way, although of course I acknowledge that hawks have to eat, too....it's just that my sympathies have always been with prey animals

BTW, the white necked ravens are really impressive - what massive bills they have.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I've never seen or heard of white necked ravens. Must be pretty.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> I've never seen or heard of white necked ravens. Must be pretty.


I'm thinking it might be a pied crow, rather than raven! The pied has a white "collar" around the neck, shoulders, and into its breast and belly.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> I've never seen or heard of white necked ravens. Must be pretty.


People actually keep them as exotic pets in the US. They are pretty awesome.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Libis said:


> People actually keep them as exotic pets in the US. They are pretty awesome.


And they're not cheap exotics either.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree that crows are super smart birds , at my place of employment there was a crow that would wait for me at lunch time and share my hot chips by hand and I've not encountered another crow like that ever since .
it's not often you see a dead crow ..when I have on 3 occassions it's always been through electrocution on wires or transformers .

I love them and have always wanted one ,with their shiny black almost blue black feathering , they are huge birds and where I'm located they have the best blue eyes I've ever seen . They are well known for being a bit cruel and nasty here .......it is not uncommon to see them pecking the eyes out of the young lambs , they will also peck the lambs backs until they draw blood ..........still they are gorgeous !


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

almondman said:


> I'm thinking it might be a pied crow, rather than raven! The pied has a white "collar" around the neck, shoulders, and into its breast and belly.


The pied crow and white-necked raven are separate species and look different and are of different sizes. Both are kept as exotics. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White-necked_Raven

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pied_crow


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I hate to see wildlife become exotic pets.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Libis said:


> The pied crow and white-necked raven are separate species and look different and are of different sizes. Both are kept as exotics.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White-necked_Raven
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pied_crow


Thanks Libis. I guess an old man can still learn. I had never heard of a white neck raven before. Quite a beak.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

almondman said:


> Thanks Libis. I guess an old man can still learn. I had never heard of a white neck raven before.


 I just went through a phase a year or so ago where I was really interested in learning about corvids. lol.  You probably run rings around me with pigeon knowledge.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Libis said:


> I just went through a phase a year or so ago where I was really interested in learning about corvids. lol.  You probably run rings around me with pigeon knowledge.


Not sure about that either! 

I had the privilege of caring for a common crow as a teenager that had lost part of a wing. That was a great experience. I did a lot of reading too and was fascinated with the stories about them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

whytwings said:


> I agree that crows are super smart birds , at my place of employment there was a crow that would wait for me at lunch time and share my hot chips by hand and I've not encountered another crow like that ever since .
> it's not often you see a dead crow ..when I have on 3 occassions it's always been through electrocution on wires or transformers .
> 
> I love them and have always wanted one ,with their shiny black almost blue black feathering , they are huge birds and where I'm located they have the best blue eyes I've ever seen . They are well known for being a bit cruel and nasty here .......*it is not uncommon to see them pecking the eyes out of the young lambs , they will also peck the lambs backs until they draw blood *..........still they are gorgeous !



OH! That's awful. Poor things.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

almondman said:


> Not sure about that either!
> 
> I had the privilege of caring for a common crow as a teenager that had lost part of a wing. That was a great experience. I did a lot of reading too and was fascinated with the stories about them.


Scientists are beginning to think that they may be more intelligent than apes--they've already been proven to be better with tools. It will be really interesting to see what further research shows.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I hate to see wildlife become exotic pets.


I am actually sorta surprised that a Corvid species would be kept as an exotic/companion bird.....dunno why, just never struck me that there would be any popularity for them in that regard. 

...the only Corvids I have ever heard of who were companion birds were the ones like the story Orock told on post #15....


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Here in Nebraska, when you are in town you will see many of the typical smaller blackbirds but once you leave town and are in the country all you see are the red winged blackbirds. Im not sure if they are classified as the same bird or not but have always wondered why the red winged ones choose the country and the regular black choose town. I dont think I have ever seen a red winged blackbird in town.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

beatlemike said:


> Here in Nebraska, when you are in town you will see many of the typical smaller blackbirds but once you leave town and are in the country all you see are the red winged blackbirds. Im not sure if they are classified as the same bird or not but have always wondered why the red winged ones choose the country and the regular black choose town. I dont think I have ever seen a red winged blackbird in town.



Well for one, they nest in swampy or wet areas, and around ponds in the grasses where you would find reeds and cat tails. So that probably has a lot to do with it. I do get some in my yard at the feeders though.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Jaye said:


> I am actually sorta surprised that a Corvid species would be kept as an exotic/companion bird.....dunno why, just never struck me that there would be any popularity for them in that regard.
> 
> ...the only Corvids I have ever heard of who were companion birds were the ones like the story Orock told on post #15....


They're not wildly popular by any point--most of the people I've seen keeping them are parrot hobbyists who become interested in working with something even more intelligent or people who train birds for television and movies. (For instance, there was a glass cleaner commercial a couple of years ago that featured pied crows.)


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

The crows in my area are normally SO shy of people, but I raised one of their starving, orphan babies in the wild back in 2008- I just couldn't watch it cry and pine for parents ,who never came, and slowly starve to death, so I did what it took to save it. 

I couldn't catch him, but he was too weak to fly around so he lived in a leafy tree in a park nearby, where he waited for me to come to feed him 3 times a day. He just sat there waiting for me, and his little eyes lit up when I came...it was so heartbreaking. We had this routine where I would put his food on a low branch, back away, and when he felt comfortable he would come down and shyly eat it (I had to be 6 paces away at all times). This went on for almost 6 months. When it rained, i went looking for him because sometimes he would slip on the wet branches and he couldn't get back up into the tree. He would become very afraid and sometimes people would let their dogs chase him  

Anyway because of him, `Little Whaah ' is his name, I got to know crows, and I love them & respect them with all my heart.

Little whaah has a mate and is a good mimic now- sometimes he sits on my back deck mimicing a smaller bird that I feed to trick me into coming out and giving him extra food, lol. I always know its his voice, but I reward him anyway because I appreciate his cleverness.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Just a question,
Has Anyone Ever Seen a Baby Raven?
Young Crows grow up, and litterally get kicked out of their parrents Territory. This Territory can be very extensive especally in Northern Climates.
They then group up, sometimes in Great Numbers 50+, Sometimes they over run the 2 Adults that have the territory. Especally if there is a large Dead animal- Deer, Moose, Bear, Ect.
Younger Crows do MOB living creatures, (to Eat) and enemies (Chase them off, or Eat them also).
I would recommend that all that have the oppertunity to observe Crows/Ravens do so.
I would consider myself Very Lucky, Again. Some wittness Grackels, thinking that they are Crows, not true.
Maybe this should be Moved to: Other Birds/Bird Watching?


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

No body has seen a baby Raven?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ND Cooper said:


> No body has seen a baby Raven?


as a child we were given a young adult raven as a pet.. (Tara), my father gave her to a wildlife sanctuary as she was trying to land on unknowing people on base housing where we lived. she was smart. knew her name when called, It seemed you could talk to her like a small child. It was a good experience for me as a kid and was glad my father took her to a place she really belonged.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone else?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

You can see lots of them online:

http://corvitude.com/corvidranch.html


----------



## Luftty (May 19, 2012)

2 weeks ago, near a park were I live we saw 2 crows pursue and kill a very young rabbit that was unfortunate enough to be caught on the wide open with no bush to hide in. It was a interesting experience to watch them on the hunt.

The only sad part was that they didn't really eat much of the poor little rabbit, they just ate a little bit, but thats life someone has to die in order for another live. 

The funny thing is that during the same week (if in fact they were the same crows) they tried to get a grown up squirrel using the same attack tactic but the squirrel ripped them a new one. One of the crows ended up with almost no tail left and limping, while the other one was missing tons of feathers off her body.
Both crows left in a hurry with the squirrel giving chase to them, I guess they thought they would have a easy meal again but left disapointed


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Its actually unusual for a Crow to do its own kill unless it is really desparate for food, however in areas with massive expanses of wasteland it is more common.
They like to roost in large numbers (in some areas in groups of 1000 or more)for safety from predators.
They have 25 different calls and although they are flock birds and the flocks do not normally interact with other flocks, if any crow sends out a distress call others will respond to help no matter which flock they belong to, probably the reason hawks etc dont like them as they would quickly be outnumbered
A group of crows is called a "murder" of crows because it is not uncommon for them to attack & kill a dying crow within their roost, although they will not eat it afterwards, and often drag it away & leave it for other predators, hence the reason you dont often find one that has died naturally.
They are opportunistic, and will raid nests for eggs or young squabs who are left unnatended but they are mostly scavenger birds and tend to eat roadkill or other leftovers from bop kills. 
They are highly intelligent down to the fact that they use "tools" like sharpened twigs to prod for insects & larvae, and even drop some of their carrion onto anthills, wait for the ants to "clean" it then collect it again.
They also have an incredible memory and bury some food so they can search for more & return later for the rest.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I didn't know that about the term `murder', thanks Bob!

There was study done on our local crows in recent years about their predation on honeyeater fledglings and eggs...a smallish bird which nest all year round here. It was discovered that the crows only ever raid the nest after the first brood have been raised. The effect is that the honey eater population can continue to thrive, which wouldn't be the case if the crows raided the nest every time.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Just read an article about a young white crow being rescued in Dennistoun, Scotland. The bird was observed being mobbed by other birds and then was rescued.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Lots of Baby Crows!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

almondman said:


> Just read an article about a young white crow being rescued in Dennistoun, Scotland. The bird was observed being mobbed by other birds and then was rescued.


Yep, heard about that, this is the story Here
I only wonder if the bird had been the normal black, would they have actually bothered at all. 
They are very quick to turn any incident into publicity for their new centre but really, unless a situation is "news grabbing" their policies and attitudes have not changed.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Quazar said:


> Yep, heard about that, this is the story Here
> I only wonder if the bird had been the normal black, would they have actually bothered at all.
> They are very quick to turn any incident into publicity for their new centre but really, unless a situation is "news grabbing" their policies and attitudes have not changed.


I wasn't aware of that. That's too bad. cute crow tho. Thanks for posting the story.


----------



## debijean (Jun 3, 2012)

I love crows, but witnessed a horryifying incident. I was looking out the window at the parking lot where I worked and saw a mother dove with her fledgling at her side basking in the sun. All of a sudden a gang of crows flew down and grabbed the fledgling. It was so fast, I was in shock. I ran out there to chase the crows away, but they were so fast, it was too late. They flew away with the fledgling. That poor bird. I never knew crows would do this.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Unfortunately for us humans, some acts of nature do not sit well with us. But what you witnessed is just normal life in the wild. I remember growing up and watching nature shows on TV. I would get so mad at scenes of lions killing baby wildebeest while the hosts and camera crews sat by. I wanted the lions to let the baby go and take out the humans that"let" this happen. Not very practical, as I assume the lions would have then been killed as man eaters.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

This is why I had a love-hate relationships to nature shows as a kid. I felt exactly the same way as you, Dave and would rage in front of the TV. Now I sometimes feel this way about photojournalists.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Maybe we could feed them to the lions. I don't think anyone would mind.

I just know I'm going to hear back on that one.


----------

